# How far from code?



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

John1 said:


> Correct! Also, concerning "junction boxes" what is the defintion for "accessible"?


_*Accessible (as applied to wiring methods).* Capable of being removed or exposed without damaging the building structure or finish or not permanently closed in by the structure or finish of the building._


----------



## John1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> _*Accessible (as applied to wiring methods).* Capable of being removed or exposed without damaging the building structure or finish or not permanently closed in by the structure or finish of the building._


 
Thanks for the info:

Do all junction boxes have to be accessible, for instance in an attic a junction box on a joist but a real pain to get to "only about 12" as it near the eave of the house?

Thanks Again
John


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Yes, all boxes must be accessible. 
They don't have to be easy to get to, you just have to be able to get to them.


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> It's a Canada thing.


 do tell i'am far from canada


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

ampman said:


> do tell i'am far from canada


_Marrette_ is French for _Wire Nut_.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> _Marrette_ is French for _Wire Nut_


I always though it was refering to the Thomas and Betts Marrett series of Wirenuts...Like saying Kleenex instead of Tissue.

After using the Ideal Nuts, I'd never go back.


----------



## joelv1967 (Apr 10, 2009)

often, I will upgrade the old meter base/panel to a new subpanel (with all the breakers), and relocate the meter base/service disconnect to the new location. I, often, must do this when upgrading to the current codes/utility placement requirements, as they make use do it if it is not just a simple swap out of an old panel (ie. If I upgrade from 125 to 200 service).


----------



## joelv1967 (Apr 10, 2009)

joelv1967 said:


> often, I will upgrade the old meter base/panel to a new subpanel (with all the breakers), and relocate the meter base/service disconnect to the new location. I, often, must do this when upgrading to the current codes/utility placement requirements, as they make use do it if it is not just a simple swap out of an old panel (ie. If I upgrade from 125 to 200 service).


 


OOPS.....This is pretty old.


----------

